# Looking for Games in Toronto



## Bombshelter13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey all, I'm a fairly experienced (15+ years) player located in Toronto looking to find an interesting campaign or two to join.

I've played a multitude of games, but am equally interested in trying out new games.

Games I'm already familiar with are D&D (all editions), old World of Darkness, Paranoia, Call of Cthulhu, Mekton Zeta, Cyberpunk 2020, the various Palladium Systerms, Tri-Stat/BESM, Rolemaster and Spacemaster. I'm definately interested in checking out games not on this list as well, though.

As far as play times, I'm not 100% certain of all the exact details of my schedule this upcoming semester, but the only days I'd expect to be strictly unavailable are Tuesday and Thursday.

If you've got a game and an empty seat, tell me what it's all about and hopefully we can set something up.


----------

